

Show HN: Commute to work by any (other) means. - wheresclark
http://www.sneakytravel.com/

======
wheresclark
Hi all,

This is something I've been working on for a while now. I plan to launch in
Australia soon. Please let me know your thoughts (good or bad). Any feedback
would be really appreciated. Thanks.

